# Gave crush my phone number!



## Freedom2010

There is this guy I have been talking to at work for the past couple months. He is the sweetest, most amazing person and I have been thinking about him a lot. He also seemed to really like me. He would always go really far out of his way to talk to me, would compliment me, tell me he missed me, etc. He even asked me if I had a boyfriend.

He still wouldn't ask me out though. I am not a very good flirt or anything. I really find it scary to show guys that I like them (as more than a friend). He probably didn't ask me out becuase he wasn't sure that I liked him back and didn't want to risk rejection (especially since we work together). These feelings though of liking someone so much and wanting to be around him were driving me crazy. If you have ever had a big crush on someone and did nothing about it, you will know how I feel.

I finally decided yesterday at work to do something about it. We worked together for about 4 hours yesterday. We were reorganizing shelves toghther for a little while last night, and he was talking to me a lot about all the friends he lost when he found his religion (he is a really strong christian). He also said he didn't really have that many close friends anymore and that he considered me a friend.

Before I had a chance to do anything though, the manager called me back to the front to bag groceries (I work as a bagger at a grocery store). When I was bagging, I thought of the perfect thing to say. I finally had a chance when he got off work and was purchasing some items in the register I was bagging in.

Right before he left, I told him "I feel really bad that you don't have many friends to support you" He said "That is okay". I then said, "If you ever need someone to talk to, you can always call me". I was pretty nervous and said that so quiet he didn't hear me the first time. He said "What?" and I repeated it louder. He then said "but I don't have your phone number". I said "I can give it to you". And right after my shift ended (15 minutes after his) I gave it to him.

My crush has my number in his cell phone right now. That had to be one of the scariest things I have ever done, but I did it. It just proves I don't have to give into all the feelings of anxiety. With the right attitiude, I (and anyone else) can do anything we set our minds to.

I am so freaking happy!


----------



## Efsee

awesome freedom:clap


----------



## AussiePea

Awesome Freedom, so happy for you. I must say you played it beautifully as well hehe. I hope he doesn't feel like he would be intruding to call you though (I know if a girl said that to me I would probably still be reluctant to call them since I may feel like they were just being nice) and he actually gives you a call sometime and you can have a good chat.

Well done!!!


----------



## TorLin

awe... good job. way to go freedom.


----------



## bsd3355

Anxiety doesn't control us; we control anxiety and the same with our lives. This is another great example. Great Job! That was a pretty nice way of asking to hangout!


----------



## caflme

That is so awesome - way to go...


----------



## layitontheline

Aw, that's really sweet. And I usually hate reading about other people's happy love lives/success stories since I have none of my own, but reading yours makes me smile. Good for you for making a move like that.


----------



## rockst4r

yyyyAYYY!


----------



## Freedom2010

Just as an update, he called me last night and we talked on the phone for 3 hours. We only had to stop because his phone battery was about to die, lol. I'm still all warm and happy. I get such good feelings when I talk to him. He said he is going to call me again tonight


----------



## finster

Congrats!!! It sounds totally promising!


----------



## Hadron92

Well done for making the first move. I've never even played around with the possibilty of doing such a thing (come to think of it, I can't think of one time in which I have made any first move).

If I was this guy, I'd have taken the phone number, but by the appendages of the fsm, I'd never have called! lol.


----------



## sunkist009

Good for you!! That is great!!


----------



## Catching Fire

That's great . I think what is also interesting is that it shows we aren't the only ones that have problems with lonliness or not having alot of close friends to support us. Normal people for what ever reason can have problems like us. It took alot of guts to do that too. I could see people without SA not being able to do that. Its also great that you are close enough that he could share something so personal with you.


----------



## bbarn

way to go. This is such a huge step for you, you fought off your anxiety and listened to your heart!


----------



## SAgirl

Great story. Good Luck! Hope this works out.


----------



## Freedom2010

Thanks for all the encouragment everyone! 

Just as an update, he called me again last night and we talked on the phone for 2 hours. It was a little shorter since I had to get up early for school in the morning, lol. He is working all day today, but he said I can call him anytime I want and that he is off Wednesday. I guess I am calling him Wednesday.

I'm glad you all think that this has promise. I can't even imagine myself having a boyfriend but so many things have happened to me the past couple of months that I never would have been able to imagine. I guess I will just have to wait and see how it all works out


----------



## crazyg

Wow! That is so cool! And I'm so impressed with the way you did it. I can never think of things like that; that was so smooth...ha! And now you guys are talking all the time. It definitely sounds like he likes you- I'm so happy for you. Yay!


----------



## hellopiggy

yay! sounds so cute


----------



## mooncake

That's terrific! It's really nice to hear about these sorts of things happening and it sounds as though things are working out very well.

Good luck!


----------



## KyleThomas

Freedom2010 said:


> Thanks for all the encouragment everyone!
> 
> Just as an update, he called me again last night and we talked on the phone for 2 hours. It was a little shorter since I had to get up early for school in the morning, lol. He is working all day today, but he said I can call him anytime I want and that he is off Wednesday. I guess I am calling him Wednesday.
> 
> I'm glad you all think that this has promise. I can't even imagine myself having a boyfriend but so many things have happened to me the past couple of months that I never would have been able to imagine. I guess I will just have to wait and see how it all works out


I'm sure it'll work out great! Great news, Freedom2010! Well done! :clap


----------



## SolaceChaser

Good job, very clutch performance


----------

